# Yaaaaaaay!!



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Guess what? I may be getting a CT from Petco today!!:-D:-D:-D Heres what he will be going into:
A 1 gallon bowl
He will have:
An awsome plant from Pet Supermarket
He will be on
My new BIG nightstand. Its more like a bookshelf Hehe.
His Bowl:
Picture 001.jpg
I want one that looks somewhat like this:









I was kind of dissapointed with Pet Superm. last night. On guy a PSP said "I used to work there, and they have a wide selection of bettas, including CTs." Well, there were none :-(, but I asked the fish keeper if they were getting any Cts any time soon, and she said, "We don't order Cts.":roll: But PS wasnt a total loss. I got the awsome tnew plant so, I was content for lastnight.;-)


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Ooh yay! I got a crown tail yesterday, they're so pretty. <3 Hope you get the one you're looking for.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks. Ill keep y'all updated. 

_Did I just say y'all? Ugh._


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> Thanks. Ill keep y'all updated.
> 
> _Did I just say y'all? Ugh._


Haha! Yes you did but that's okay.  I've never had a CT before but now I realize how beautiful they are. <3 Any ideas on what you're going to name him?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I'll Probably name it by personality or color. But with the one I want, I may name it Dragon, Aqua, or Spike.
Any Ideas?


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> I'll Probably name it by personality or color. But with the one I want, I may name it Dragon, Aqua, or Spike.
> Any Ideas?


Ooooh I like Dragon! Hmmm, well Chevy was originally gonna be named Scar or Gus(my sister's idea). Not sure if you like those are not. The last three bettas I had were named Jaws, Sushi and Emma...


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I went to behind th name.com and found:
Wiley,Herminius,Zaphod Shakespear,(Zaphod and Shakespear being Meerkat Names. R.I.P. Meerkat Manor),Cyril,Hubert,& Keshawn. I kind of like Wiley or Dragon.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

I might not go with any of those names,lol!!


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha Keshawn.  Cyril is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! Im trying to find a pic of my future CT's Plant.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is the new plant. Finally found a pic!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ill put that wit my CT if i get one tonight.

The suspence is killing me though!!!
HELP!!SOS!!!HELP!!!!SOS!!!!


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

i got a new CT today. he has maybe 5,968 different colors( i over exaggerate a lot) so i named him skittles and my dad said it seemed like a girl. so now his name is well you guest it........Mr Skittles


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Do you have a pic?
Where did you get him?

Random Question:
Does Petco Usually have CTs?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

EMERGENCY!!!
DOES PETSMART HAVE CROWNED TAILS?!?!?!?!?!
Plus, there's a Tornado Watch over here. I live right next to the tornado sirens so, Ugh.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Anybody??????


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a pretty plant and I have no idea. :-s Stay safe!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Ahhh!!!!!! 

Im dying over here! The suspense of the CT is killing me!!

And the tornado watch is over, but it gave me a great idea for a name: Tornado.


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3954106 Looks like they do sell them there.  I love that name by the way!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:-D:-D:-DYES! YES! YES! THERE WERE LIKE 4 THERE, AND I JUST GOT ONE!!!!!!!:-D:-D:-D
MY FIRST EVER CT!!!! THEY ALSO HAD FEMALES!!!! ILL KEEP YALL UPDATED AND POST PICS WHEN POSSIBLE!!!
YES!YES!YES!YES!YES!....:-D:-D:-D:lol::lol:


----------



## punkchica321 (Mar 17, 2010)

Sweet! What colors is he?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

His tail is a bluish green and he's got red fins on his "chest". He has a white underside but thats all i know. My friend got him for me. 

I'll post pics ASAP!!!!


----------

